# What Would You 'DAEWOO'???



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

What would you use to get a stuck daewoo 280 excavator out of a swamp. The machine is buried almost to the top of the engine cover and can just get the cab door open. 

How about a daewoo 330, that should work......

steveair


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Ok, 

Now, what would you do to get a daewoo 280 excavator stuck in a 50 x 100 x 10 ft deep hole, and also use to get a daewoo 330 excavotor stuck 50 ft away from the 280 buried with the dirt covering both tracks?

steveair


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Steve is this swamp land?


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Ok,

what would you do....if the daewoo 280 now has a broken hydro pump, is in a 10 x 50 x 100 hole, next to a stream, can't be repaired, and has to be left overnight, along with the 330 that is still stuck next to it 50 ft away.

Do you think the fact the ground may freeze tonight and 'lock' both the 280 and the 330 in the ground could be a problem. Also, the likilihood that the 10 ft hole the 280 is in may be filled with 8 ft of water by morning is likley, so do you think that may cause any problem also?

And yes, its wetlands. All fragmities (tall cattail like grass). It has the consitancy of jello, and that is the best way to describe it. When the machine moves, the ground moves up and down up to a inch almost 100 ft away. You can drive across it a few times, but once you break through the top layer of roots/vines/etc., it gets real soft quick........really, really quick

They are both, at best, 700 ft away from any sort of even 'stable ground'. The nearest trees are 800 ft away.

steveair

[Edited by steveair on 12-06-2000 at 11:19 PM]


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Ok time to call out the D-8's with cable winches, this is going to take a few days. 

Will need at least three of them plus a wide track machine (D-6) 
Use the 6 to start making a path to the 330 and get it out first. The 6 can cut a ledge so the 8 can get a cable on to the 330 and with both working it can pull it to firmer groundmight have to chain two 8's toghter if it freezes up tonight. Keep the third 8 in reseve if the other 8's start to sink 

Hope it stays cold so you can get a good freeze in the ground cause to get the 280 out you need some hard ground to slide it on if the tracks arn't working. Will need to make a ramp with the swamp cat so you can winch it out and that needs to be hard. also might want to see if anybody has some drag mats around you can use them under the machines once you get them moving.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Paul's Right....*

The 50th time I posted that title!

I couldn't have said it better myself!!

The best thing that could happen is for the ground to freeze right now!! Thats the best way to slide those babies out of there.

This is a good time to tel my horror story.

About 4 months ago........

2 of my guys were cutting grass out on our airfield and they went way to far into the marsh, of course they weren't worried about cutting the grass, they wer having fun in the mud! I wanna kill them guys to this day!! Anyway, one guy got his JD farm tractor and batwing stuck in the swamp, the other guy of course had to try to spray a rooster tail of mud on hisstuck buddy and his tractor and got himself stuck! SO the smart asses decide to get a 4 Cu. Yd. JD loader and pull them out. Well they have no commom sense at all ( the military sucks all the common sense out of 90% of these guys!) so they tried to pull both tractors and batwings out at once, they drove the loader into the ground till you couldn't see the tops of the tires!! (5' down under!!). So these guys of course now still don't use any common sense and bring another loader into the swamp to try to pull the loader that is still chained to the two tractors, with batwings ( the batwings are now also under ground!!) Loader #2 goes under about 4'!! It doesn't stop here, they try to bring our little FIAT ALLIS D-6 out into the marsh and puts that in up to the cab too!

So now the body count is :

2 farm tractors with batwings
2 front loaders
and a D-6 Dozer

Now of course after making a tiny problem huge, they flee the scene!! Where is all the equipment guys?? Oh, we'll get it tommorow is what we got for an answer. So we decide to go look for ourselves. The dozer( the closest to the taxiway (the only stable ground as far as I was cncerned was 50' away and the farm tractors were the furthest at 300'.

I checked it all out and I told them to get our CAT D-9, leave it on the taxiway and start with the closest and pull them out ONE AT A TIME. I told them to use steel ramps and 6x6 timbers under the tires/tracks to use as a ramp when they pull. Well they decidse to take all the timbers and ramps out there with a JD loader forklift attatchment and the lazy $#@!%^ wouldn't walk them out there, so....as you may imagine, another loader is stuck!

We finally went out there to school these dummies on recovery and showed them how t wedge the timbers and ramps under the tracks/wheels of the machines to use as a ramp to drag them out.

It took 9 hours, but sure as STUFF, we got them all out. It took the Airfield sweeper 3 hours to clean up all the mud we tracked all over the place out there.

The day after I went out and baught a digital camera so next time I could get this on film. Biggest gaggle of idiots and machines I ever saw.

STEVE......PLEASE TAKE PICTURES IF YOU CAN, I'D OWE YOU FOREVER TO PUT THEM ON MY SITE!!!

GOOD LUCK STEVE AND HOPE SOME OF THIS HELPED!!!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Get a really really big crane, they are out there, but it's not going to be cheap.

Steve, what were your boys doing?

Geoff


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Ok,

I'll confess and say that this was not us(me) who created this mess. (not to say its past me........)

We have subs doing obstruction removal in our safety areas (tree removal in wetlands) at the approach ends of the runways, and sure enough, they got stuck.

So, now, part of the responsibility may possibily lay on our department because we now have close to 200,000 lbs of equipment stuck in a safety area.

Guido, your story made me laugh. I am completely on track now that I have witnessed this disaster. I've had some very close times with our 20' footer too, and was real lucky to get out. I'm sure the base loved having to close the runway down for the cleanup!

As for Paul's advice, yes, he his one of great knowlegde! (Thanks, as I have talked to others and they all COMPLETELY AGREE with you on the method)

We watched these guys and knew they were gonna sink the second machine. they had a pile of cut down trees sitting right next to them, and I was there saying 'shouldn't they get those underneath them so that they don't sink again?'

Pictures? Oh ya! I have 2 rolls of film already and can't wait to take more tomorrow. The whole thing in print. I will post them as soon as possible.......and will keep posting as the saga continues, as I have a funny feeling it will.....Have some great shots of the 280 sitting in the hole with mud up/over the engine cover.

I will keep you all posted on how things turn out.

steveair

[Edited by steveair on 12-07-2000 at 01:15 AM]


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Please do,they will be good things to put on the shop wall under the title "There Goes the Job Security"


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Got some pics up at guido's site this morning. look in album 'daewoo'. These are the 'good' pics I took with a digital before they really got buried........many more to come.

steveair


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Steveair, add on a wide track excavator to my list!


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

Boy, the Daewoo 280 got my attention. On Auguest 26 this year, my logging crew got a 648 John Deere skidder stuck, buried a 760 TigerCat feller buncher trying to get it out, buried a 618 Temberjack Feller buncher in the same manner, and finally, really buried a 280 Daewoo before they gave up and called me for "advice" at 5 pm.

We had to get a hoe from town - 3 hours away - overnight now. The Deawood was stuck the worst - I had to have 2 men man a pump all night so we would not have a dead (flooded) machine the next morning. I ordered a 345 B Cat with nothing less than 1 and 1/4" cables. 

We had the "luxury" of many poplar trees in the area - we had to build 350' of log mat to the area so as to not stuck the 345. Seven men and three grapple skidders were 18 hours logging the timber for the mat. We got the Daewoo out first - broken window, flooded air filter housing (we had to cut the intake off at the engine so as to have raw air to run on at least)and other minor problems. Also a bent rod. I wanted to use the two hoes to pull the balance of the equipment out. Long story short, because you are in a hurry, it was mid-day on the third day before we had all the equipment back on high ground an running. The Daewoo suffered a bent rod when it sucked in a bit of water - lots of smoke with raw fuel. $$$.

Anyway, for your situation
1) Don't let them freeze in ! tarps and propane heat if needed. You think you've got trouble now...

2) These are big hunks of steel - use 1 and 1/4" hardward and clevises at least - safety first.

3) You will most likely have to build a mat to get some solid ground under the lift/pull machines. You can not lift much on a poor footing - don't even try or you will weaken what footing you have.

4) A D-8 winch is handy, especially if the 280 is dead. But, a large hoe (5800 Linkbelt, 450 John deere, 345 Cat, 400 Komatsu) is better - you will have to dig around these machines to loosen the suction. If possible - always pull in tandem. Watch the angles, make a ramp with logs to the surface.

5) Re logs - if you have none you can log, perhaps a logger nearby can bring you several loads of junk species in 20 -24' lengths. Place them with the hoe.

6) If the 280 is dead, you will have to dig down to the final drives if possible (good luck) and release the spring brakes so the tracks are not fighting you too bad. You will need two machines here to pull.

7) Make sure everyone knows that one person is in charge and he is the ONLY one in charge. Discuss ideas, but no hero's please.

I wish you luck - My phone number at home is 705-495-1749 if you need some more help. I'm presently at 705-495-4760. Be glad to offer help - this work is a hazard to my occupation. I'll swap so of my pics with you when its all over. All the best.


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

The D-8's would work as long as they don't sink.  Trying to get a D-8 out of a mud hole would be really tough but you have no other options as to getting the machines out except for renting and excavator like John said. At first when he said a Cat 345 I was thinking not enough HP. How much do they weigh? 30,000 and up you might need a cat 365 BL but I don't know the weight. You decide. I would like to see pics of this when it's all over. It would look great on Guido's site.  Well good luck on gettin' them out.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*DEERE JOHN*

Send some pics my way if you have them scanned in.

Thanks!


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Scag48 a 345 weighs in at 97,000
The little D-7F's I use to run in the service are light compared to this.

Yes I've had some experiance in this kind of work.

Guido, close to you is Darmstadt I was stationed there a long time ago, our job was to put out forest fires, one day we got called out to put out a peat bog fire, you know the kind that burn for months at a time........

We ran three machines, as soon as one would fall in to a pit,caused by the fire we had to run cables to it and pull it out, ended up running them with the cables on them at all times. took us three days to dig a trench around the bog and another day to open the channel from the river.
Went thru 3 cables in that time. One thing you don't want to see is a 1 1/4" cable comming back at you after it breaks trying to pull out a D-7!!!!!


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Paul-I know what a 345 weighs but with the excavator, you don't have to be so close to the bog. If a large area was all muddy, then you could just put timbers down like John said to use the excavator on or you could go at it with a D-8. Sorry for not making it clear, I was asking Steve what the Daewoo 280 and 330 weighed that way if an excavator was your only choice, you would need to select on big enough for the job. I would think that if it was really bad, timbers would be needed anyway because if you are trying to pull a machine out in a bog and the D-8's start loosing traction, you could those stuck too. I think putting timbers down is a good idea just to save you a headache like Guido's situation. Good Luck.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Scag like 40' of reach is going to mater? Not likely!
cables and drag mats, wide track machines plus some very experinced operators are going to get this stuff out.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

Well, the extraction has been a success.

Luckily, all of your greatly appreciated suggestions were not needed.

They brought in a Daewoo 400 to pull the machines out. They just 'finessed' the machine in, and slowly pulled the 330 out first then the 280. They kept the 400 away from the machines and used a cable (1 1/2 inch) from bucket to bucket to pull themselves out

I will have to say that most of this disaster could be written off as 'operator' area.

got some more pics up at guido's, under the name 'daewoo2'....enjoy!

Will have some more when I get our film developed, as ones posted I took with a digital and the rest are on regular film.

As for the 280, it ended up just having a leak and not a blown hydro motor. However.........

Because it leaked anywhere between 20-100 gallons of hydro in the swamp, Hazmat had to be notified........As if things could get any worse for these guys.........

They spent about 4-5 hours yesterday cleaning up and are coming back again today to continue.

Funny thing is, the hazmat team saw the mess and even basically just said "I think we'll let most of this mess go" as they don't even want to be in there.

steve

[Edited by steveair on 12-08-2000 at 11:09 AM]


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*PICTURES!!*

Wow steve, those were some great pics! Can't wait to see the rest of them!! The guys at the shop all got a kick out of them when they saw them.

For any of you guys that want to see them, their posted at my site, just click on the little red house. I messed up when I made the site and made it a private community, but just apply and I check my e-mail several times of the day so it shouldn't take long at all to get in.

The rest of you guys should post some of your pics too, it would be cool to see what everyones working with.

Thanks again Steve!

Later


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

Guido - I will work to send you some photos. I need an address though - I just tried for ten minutes to follow your "Guido" prompt and it only got me to the point where I won't waste time with MSN.

John


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*DEERE JOHN*

I just e-mailed you through Lawnsite, hope you get it!

Thanks!


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Boy what a relief!!*

I'll bet you used up some rolaids on this job. Our shop is on this type of land, that has been filled in. We were working on a couple of acres last winter, and the jello started to shake. Needless to say we pulled out, and dug a trench to the pond. The area has drained and last week we put in 160' of pipe and are filling 1 20' wide row at a time after we dig out the peat and the soupy topsoil. I don't wish that kind of muck on anyone! By the way, I have found that some guys just don't want to listen when warned about that type of soil. It could be quicksand.

Anyway, here is the interesting and relevant part of my story. Last summer, or maybe two summers ago, a contractor was doing pipe repairs off of the coast, on a sand bar adjacent to the sewer plant. He was using and older Cat 325, if I remember correctly. I will try to dig out the story and the photos. He also had a big dozer on the site. Unfortunately, after a few days or weeks of ok working, the machine lost its solid footing and sank into the sand bar........................then the dozer got stuck...........Then the newspaper and television crews came, and this guys machine was sinking, inch at a time, into the New Haven Harbor. Well, fortunately, some other big dogs were doing a municipal project, so the came to dig him out. It was quite a sight to see, though, this big machine, with water all around it.


----------



## osc (Mar 2, 2000)

Duh...2..no eight Chinook helicopters. Yeah that'll do it.

scag48: I gotta love you man, for a 14 year old, you sure 
know a lot about heavy equipment.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2001)

First I must say cool webpage Guido!
Now I don't feel bad about burying my little 45hp Kubota. 
Gordon


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*THANKS!*

Make sure you add more pics!!!


----------

